# Provide some online resources



## Ajay (Aug 18, 2016)

Need online resources on 2nd Thessalonians. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 19, 2016)

There is a website, and probably an app, called Bible Hub, which has a plethora of resources including commentaries, sermons, all of the leading English translations, as well as translations in other languages.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Ajay,

If you'll click on the 2 Thessalonians link on this page, you'll find a good collection of resources: https://www.monergism.com/scripture/new-testament

Also, e-Sword Bible software is free and excellent: http://www.e-sword.net/. I've used it for over a decade. There are a TON of free or quite inexpensive biblically-faithful commentaries and reference works available for it. Most of the modules are older books, which I prefer. Check the "Links" page on the e-Sword link I provided for the gold mine -- many are Reformed or Puritan works. 

Hope this helps! Enjoy! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Ajay (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot Jimmy and Reagan 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithW (Aug 20, 2016)

The commentaries by John Calvin are available at Christian Classis Ethereal Library (ccel.org) - http://www.ccel.org/index/author/C


----------



## TheOldCourse (Aug 21, 2016)

I will always recommend this website put together by one of our own for those looking for Reformed commentaries: https://reformedbooksonline.com/commentaries/


----------



## Ajay (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you all

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

